# To Italy



## Keith Neal (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be going to Italy tomorrow. Plan to spend time in Milano, San Gimignano and Modena. If anyone has any recommendations for restaurants or other food/knife related things to see and do, please let me know.

(We always go out to a Parmigiano-Reggiano farm and kiss a cow just to say thank you.)

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

That is terrifying, seeing all that cheese piled on those tiny legs.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe you can catch Chef Niloc's wedding. I think he will be there at the end of October.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 14, 2011)

The 28th at ST Pete's


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2011)

Bring some cheese.

k.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That is terrifying, seeing all that cheese piled on those tiny legs.



It is really terrifying now. Breaks my heart to see the earthquake damage.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 2, 2012)

Are you still there?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 2, 2012)

Dude, that's messed up! :crytissue:

I would be there in a heartbeat if I were a local....to...ummm....help clean up.

But seriously, they need new shelves. That table-stacking system is not working.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll take some of that floor cheese if it will help them clear some space for new shelves.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 3, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Are you still there?



I wish. I could help dispose of some "damaged" cheese.

What I don't understand is why the shelving that goes floor to ceiling is not attached at the ceiling. Seems like it would have saved a lot of cheese.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 3, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> What I don't understand is why the shelving that goes floor to ceiling is not attached at the ceiling.



Good question. They're lucky nobody was killed (assuming this is true). Scary.


----------



## shankster (Jun 3, 2012)

mmmmmmmm...floor cheese


----------

